# Does anyone have a home remedy for Demodex Mange?



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

As most of you guys know my baby Nina suffers from both Alopecia and Demodex Mange. When she was a puppy she was full of hair, seemed completely healthy. I was beyond happy because she was a blue color which I was dying for. But I had no clue of the road ahead of us. The hair loss began and 5 months and worsened by the day. She lost more and more hair as the weeks passed by and with every bath I would see the patches. Her siblings also have demodex because on facebook I see the bald spots. I have taken her to the vet ever since she was diagnosed and I have seen a great improvement. Her patches are darkening. The problem is every 2 weeks I have to go in for the dip and visit and its a total of $75. I am student and its getting really hard to meet these costs. And to make things worse my Yorkie has a horrible skin fungus that's costing me a fortune at the vet too and I really cannot afford to take both. Last time is was a whooping $300 which was already taking off a few things that they did not charge me for since I am a loyal customer. Last time I went to the vet I let her know that I was unable to bring Nina because I simply could not afford it. 

Also the dip that the veterinarian gave us is extremely strong, causing her to vomit and stay weak all day. It smells stronger than Clorox, if that's even possible. 

This is killing me, I heard apple cider vinegar and water is good but I am not too sure. I really don't mind that she has bald spots, I think shes beautiful but people stare and sometimes pick up their dogs because they think she has something contagious. Its so sad because she was such a gorgeous puppy. I have never had such a beautiful puppy, with light green eyes and little blue nose. 

Any home remedies or tips would be GREATLY appreciated. 

Here are some pics of her.. 

5 months 


Its hard to take a pic, shes very active 


Here you can see it clearly, neck fully hairless 


This is after her dip, I was crying.


----------



## Triciad (Dec 24, 2012)

I've not ever felt with mange on a dog myself but it is caused by mites which can be killed by using food grade diotamaceous earth
I use it for flea prevention and deworming for internal parasites 
I would carefully rub it in small amount onto your dog 
Also recommend boosting her immune system with seagreen powder 
I hope you can stop using the dip it sounds like toxic crap
Good luck!!!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would immediately stop the dip if she's vomiting. That dip could be poisoning her. ACV is all natural and will not harm her. It's worth a try. I would try it diluted with water. Search for all natural remedies. Many on here have dealt with demodex, hopefully they'll chime in and give you help. I'm sorry you & your baby are going thru this.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Read this:
Fighting Demodectic Mange Naturally - Yahoo! Voices - voices.yahoo.com


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Good luck, I am sorry she is having this issue. I have been trying natural remedies for Lady's reoccurring UTI issue and so far so good. Like humans, fewer chemicals is always better. Poor baby, feel better.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ester C & cranberry powder does wonders for UTI's.


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

I've dealt with Demodex before (red mange). It is, you probably already know, caused by mites that are common to dogs. Some dogs, for whatever reason, lack an immunity to that mite and that is why it persists and why there is no 'cure'. You can control the symptoms and help kill the mites externally, but that's it. 

Benadryl will help a lot at times. Heat and stress are the two main triggers for flare ups. Benadryl given orally will help with the itching, and actually help keep her calm(er) due to the drowsy effect of Benadryl. Really, any antihistamine will do. Also, many antacids have antihistamine effects as well. 
You can treat her topically with Tea Tree Oil. She will HATE the smell, so it will be difficult to get on her in sufficient amounts, but you can do it. Tea Tree oil is great for fleas too, and is a good disinfectant and anti-fungal. So, really it will help soothe any secondary issues that come from the demodex. 
Diatomacious earth is good too, it will kill the mites, but could badly dry her already sensitive skin. 
Just know that the mites will come back no matter what because they occur in our environments naturally; most of us, pets included, have an immunity to them. There is no cure. 
You could add some yogurt to her diet too to help boost internal bacteria that might help control the mites. 
I've also heard of using melatonin for hair loss. You could give that a try too. 
Good luck!!! If I think of anything else, I'll post it 

- Oh, and you can get topical creams cortisone creams to help the itching too. Perhaps you could squeeze a quantity out and mix a few drops of Tea Tree oil in and use that.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you everyone! Im googling every post idea. I think its insane that the dip made her vomit but the veterinarian told me it was the average side effect. Its horrible, I think veternarians are too expensive all together. I understand they went to school for a long time but I truly believe if the prices were a little more reasonable more people would go and more dogs would be treated. Its sad the amount of home remedy threads that there are, people asking for help. Lots of dogs being put to sleep because of lack of funds, the vet tols me she has worked with hundreds of mange cases and lots of people rather put the dog down.


----------

